# [Net-Config-FAQ] Configurazione rete linux/M$

## -YoShi-

Non sono sicuro che sia FAQ, comunque, la mia situazione è questa.

Ho finalmente installato gentoo (GRP sennò ora che compilava tutto mi fucilavano  :Wink: ) al lavoro, solo che mi trovo adesso il problema di configurare il mio pc con gli altri 2 dell'ufficio + la rete aziendale. 

Praticamente la rete aziendale è con un dominio, 2 (il mio e un altro) pc funzionano (funzionavano) con un gruppo di lavoro e il 3 pc era connesso alla rete az.

praticamente una cosa così:

```

RETE AZIENDALE (AS400)

/ POSTA ELETTRONICA /    ----> 1° PC -> 2° PC (mio) -> 3° PC

dominio                               ---> dominio -> ? ? ? --> ???

```

Praticamente il 1° e il 2° hanno 2 schede di rete il 3° una.

Con windows non sono mai riuscito a vedere il 1° PC (neanche il ping), ma solo ha condividere i file/stampanti col 3°

Secondo voi è possibile configurare samba in modo che veda anche gli altri 2 pc? anche se il primo è su un dominio?

Se si può fare, poi potrò inviare/ricevere mail?

Ciao e grazie in anticipo.

----------

## comio

non ho capito nulla... potresti descrivere meglio?

EDIT: Per meglio descrivere il tutto procedi con questi livelli (con gli opportuni dettagli):

-- Livello fisico, come hai messo le schede di rete e tipi di collegamento

-- Livello IP, ip/net mask varie, routing abilitati, firewall, etc...

-- Livello Applicativo, il dominio ed i protocolli alti

----------

## b10m

oncordo con il post precedente, aggiungi anche l'indirizzamento ip altrimenti e' un po' difficile capire

----------

## xchris

mi pare di capire che il tuo pc collega il lato lan con il terzo pc.

E' corretto?

Esiste un motivo particolare per questa topologia?

Volendo potresti fare un bridging.(se non puoi cambiare strttura)

Ma probabile che nn abbia capito.

ciao

----------

## ulric

Ma avete una catena di PC con cavi cross??? 

Solo il PC1 appartiene al dominio mentre gli altri condividono risorse del PC1 pur non appartenendo al dominio aziendale?

Molto strano o non ho capito nulla!

----------

## -YoShi-

 *comio wrote:*   

> non ho capito nulla... potresti descrivere meglio?
> 
> EDIT: Per meglio descrivere il tutto procedi con questi livelli (con gli opportuni dettagli):
> 
> -- Livello fisico, come hai messo le schede di rete e tipi di collegamento
> ...

 

Eheh in effetti adesso che lo rileggo con calma non ci ho capito una mazza manco io   :Shocked: 

Premessa:

Prima che installassi Linux sul mio pc, i pc 2 e 3 comunicavano con loro, il pc 1 invece era collegato si al 2 ma non comunicava (boh..il collegamento non l'ho fatto io, l'ho trovato così e mi è stato sempre detto: "che io sappia non ha mai funzionato..", Cmq il cavo è OK dato che l'ho provato con i pc 2-3 e funziona.

allora secondo lo schema

-- Livello fisico 

1° PC ha 2 schede di rete installate. La prima lo collega alla rete aziendale, la seconda (cavo cross) lo collega al 2°

OS installato: WinNT 4

2° PC sempre 2 schede di rete installate. La prima lo collega al primo (c. cross) e la seconda tlo collega al 3° (c. cross)

OS Installato: Gentoo

3° PC ha 1 scheda di rete installata. 

OS Installato: WinXP

-- Livello IP, ip/net mask varie, routing abilitati, firewall, etc...

Ha prescindere che di reti ci capisco poco... 

PC 1

spulciando tra i menu di NT ho visto che c'è un hostname, un dominio, e poi al solito IP, DNS, Subnet..

PC 2 

Al momento è a se stante, nel senso che le sk di rete sono installate, ma non vedo gli altri 2 PC

PC 3

era credo (da quello che ho capito) configurato usando la conf. automatica di XP, quindi credo con DHCP(ripeto credo).

-- Livello Applicativo, il dominio ed i protocolli alti

Non so..come posso saperli? 

Ciao e grazie per le numerose reply

P.S. spero sia un pochino più chiaro, nel caso chiedete  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

la migliore soluzione e' il bridging!

e' come se il pc3 entrasse in lan direttamente.

quindi: traffico broadcast e tutto quello che vuoi...

se nella lan c'e' un server dhcp il 3° pc lo vedra' direttamente.

Non sniffare pero'  :Wink: 

```

emerge bridge-utils

```

```
rctl addbr br0

brctl addif br0 eth0

brctl addif br0 eth1

ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 promisc up

ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 promisc up

ifconfig br0 192.168.0.66 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255

```

supponendo che l'ip della tua macchina (2) sia 192.168.0.66 e la tua subnet sia a /24.

Controlla che nel kernel ci sia il supporto per ethernet_bridging!

```

grep BRID /usr/src/linux/.config

```

ciaoLast edited by xchris on Fri Mar 12, 2004 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -- Livello fisico 
> 
> 1° PC ha 2 schede di rete installate. La prima lo collega alla rete aziendale, la seconda (cavo cross) lo collega al 2°
> ...

 

Un HUB costa troppo?

Più che altro perché il problema potrebbe essere di routing, poi il PC 2 (che si trova in mezzo) deve fare anche smazzarsi i pacchetti che arrivano da 1 per inviarli a 2.

Comunque, adesso ci sarebbe bisogno delle seguenti informazioni:

per ogni macchina

- indirizzo IP (due volte per chi ha 2 schede di rete)

- netmask (due volte per chi ha 2 schede di rete)

- tabella di routing

----------

## -YoShi-

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un HUB costa troppo?
> 
> 

 

Quello che ho detto anche io quando ho visto come erano combinati i 3 pc.

Cmq niente HUB, almeno fino al cambio dei pc (mai credo...  :Sad:  ).

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Più che altro perché il problema potrebbe essere di routing, poi il PC 2 (che si trova in mezzo) deve fare anche smazzarsi i pacchetti che arrivano da 1 per inviarli a 2.
> 
> Comunque, adesso ci sarebbe bisogno delle seguenti informazioni:
> ...

 

Ok domani mi segno il tutto e li posto in serata.

Ciao e grazie ancora.

EDIT: Mi stavo dimenticando, ma se poi uso sempre lo stesso dominio, gli altri computer (quelli collegati alla rete aziendale, quindi non i "miei" 3) vedranno anche loro i documenti e le directory condivise?

----------

